
Which startup would you work for? Or What are the criteria in selecting between multiple offers?
 - smg

======
mikesabat
The previous comments are valid, but there is also something to be said about
the tangent industry you'll be working in. Obviously, you are into web 2.0 and
the culture but it really helps to be interested in more than that.

For instance, if you are deciding between last.fm (music) and pumpone.com
(fitness), all else being equal you should choose the industry you're more
interested in. Being able to relate to the users is ALWAYS beneficial.

------
tt
Couple ideas came to mind. I'm sure there are others.

1\. Would you be working on a product with a potentially huge market? Or is it
simply a "cool" product?

2\. How do you like the founders and other people? Ask them: what are the 3
best things they like about the work, and the 3 things they detest the most?
What's their history?

------
donna
What comes to mind initially: The start up has to have a clear intention:
-demonstrates clarity in the unique tasks that need to happen -demonstrates
trust in that others are creatively capable in doing specific tasks
independently -demonstrates the simplest process for arriving to first
prototype to be tested by users

